# How much harder is it to maintain water parameters with a small tank



## Otto72 (3 Dec 2013)

Ok as you may or may not know, I haved saved up some cash for tank number 1 of 3 which is going to be more than likely a sakura or pfr tank. I was going for an ADA 60P to keep water quality easier to maintain, but I'm drawn to going with a mini garden either a M or an L and maybe in the future more tanks of this sizing (possible rack?, argh I got the shrimp bug lol)
So .. my question to all of you is, Is it really that more difficult keeping steady water parameters in a smaller tank footprint?  And how many shrimp is acceptable in these small tanks?
Btw my plan is to use an external filter plus an air driven sponge filter for each tank.


----------



## sa80mark (3 Dec 2013)

In my experience the only thing thats slightly more difficult in small tanks is temperature and id go as far as saying difficult is the wrong word, its just something you have to keep an eye on especially in summer, small tanks under 30l can heat up very quickly, as for water quality ive never had any problems and as your planning shrimp as long as you keep on top of how much you feed you wont have anything to worry about


----------



## tim (3 Dec 2013)

I've kept shrimp in a 12 ltr the past couple of years and tbh it's difficult keeping stable params also cleaning the tank creates its own challenges due to not wanting to change too much water at once, i will eventually upgrade my 12 ltr to at least 30 Ltrs. I've found my shrimp survive rather than thrive in this small tank.


----------



## steveno (3 Dec 2013)

sa80mark said:


> In my experience the only thing thats slightly more difficult in small tanks is temperature and id go as far as saying difficult is the wrong word, its just something you have to keep an eye on especially in summer, small tanks under 30l can heat up very quickly, as for water quality ive never had any problems and as your planning shrimp as long as you keep on top of how much you feed you wont have anything to worry about


 
I agreed with what sa80mark, i recently setup a 30l tank and have managed to maintain water parameter quite easily, but like he suggest you need to be a bit more careful, if your going to keep shrimp suggest feeding off a dish of sort, and remove any uneatten food after feeding.


----------



## Otto72 (3 Dec 2013)

Thanks for your input guys. Still in two minds what size tank to get though


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Dec 2013)

my juwell approx 50 litre sprung a leak recently, so replaced it for time being with 19 lite fluval spec. I like the tank, but to be honest it just doesnt have enough depth for my liking, i find it lower maintance, not as much cleaning to do. Room is going to be a problem though as plants grow, im going to be replacing it in the new year ideally with a long tank between 50-120 litres.

here a link to pick of it. Tapatalk=


----------



## sa80mark (4 Dec 2013)

Otto72 said:


> Thanks for your input guys. Still in two minds what size tank to get though



In my mind go for the 60p the smaller ones are really nice but you will get to a point where you sit there wishing you had just that bit more room,


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Dec 2013)

sa80mark said:


> In my mind go for the 60p the smaller ones are really nice but you will get to a point where you sit there wishing you had just that bit more room,


 agree exactly with this


----------

